# Golden Harvest Jars?



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Are Golden Harvest jars as good as Ball or Kerr jars? I have not used them, but found some that were a little less expensive than the Ball jars in pint size. If they are of similar quality, I would pick some up. If they are of lesser quality, then I won't bother with them. So what are your thoughts?


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

I've used the odd Golden Harvest jar that's gotten mixed into my Ball/Kerr jars. I can't recall any of them breaking, but I don't have nearly enough of them to have a representative sample.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

They are American made and have comparable weight to equally sized ball nrand jars. I haven't bought any new ones, but have aquired a few here and there and haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

2 things:
1. The seals that came with mine had a high failure rate, so I'm glad I got them on sale (Big Lots) for $6 a case so that when I don't use the rest of them for canning, it isn't a big loss. The rings are fine.
2. The jars I got are slightly larger around the middle, so when I put them in the canner (especially the rack in the WB canner) or in a Kerr or Ball jar case/box, I have to stagger them with non-Golden Harvest jars so they will all fit.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Just heard about Orchard Road canning jars. Apparently they are new and aren't even available for sale yet, but were reviewed by Sharon of Simply Canning and she said she really liked them. So I guess I'll probably try some when they are available, depending on the price.

She did say they were made in China right now, but is hoping that will change.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I have used them with no problems. I did wonder why I couldn't get as many pints in the canner this year though. They "almost" fit but not quite. Now I know - I just thought I was going crazy.


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I think I will pick some up to try out, and make a mental note about them fitting into the canner! I have a bunch of Tattler lids to use, so those metal ones will not be getting used for canning. I might save them to put on jars of dry goods though.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Was at Goods today and saw the Orchard Road jars. About the same price as Ball. They already had them marked down for some reason. I guess most people are wary of trying an unknown brand.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

I've used several cases of these jars and have had no issues with breaking or jars not sealing. I've also purchased lids and they have sealed. I read somewhere these jars are made by the maker of Ball jars - Jarden.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Several year ago I contacted the maker of Ball jars (the parent company keeps changing) and Ball, Kerr and Golden Harvest are all made by the same company.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

For some reason, every jar I've had break in the canner was a GH.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't had a problem with the GH but I don't fill the canner as full. They do have a slightly more barrel shape to them. I get the newsletter from Simply Canning and saw the review of the Orchard Road jars. I have to admit I'd be leery about using them just because they're made in China.


----------

